# Remington



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Just saw where Remington filed for bankruptcy again. I always liked Remington shotguns. Seems like they just cannot manage their high level of debt.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

And money is historically cheap...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Sad deal for them. Twice in 2 years.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

If they can't turn a profit with record gun sales, there's a real problem somewhere.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

One word Cerberus.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

All the law suits and legal issues over the model 700 is their problem.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

The place i worked for (RG Steel), back in the "00" s, i believe, was bought out by Cerberus. At that time, they owned S&W, but not Remi. They didn't stick around long, but bought us all new and never had tools. Money was never an issue with them.
To be honest, they didn't stick around long enough for me to learn much about them.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

REEL GRIP said:


> All the law suits and legal issues over the model 700 is their problem.


Marlin quality problems & R51 recall, too.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Smith-Wesson shares (SWBI) are up 150% last 2 months...Not bad
$6 in March now $25


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Winchester had the world by the butt pre 64. They didn’t put money in new production methods and did some bad diversification’s. Colt has done the same thing. Remington is no different. You have to keep in mind none of these companies exist anymore. They are all owned by corporations. I can’t keep up with who owns what or who owns who anymore. I really don’t care because they are all putting out junk or having guns made off shore and brought in branded. I don’t need anything they are hawking.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Remington filled for bankruptcy, do to legal issues over the model 700.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

REEL GRIP said:


> Remington filled for bankruptcy, do to legal issues over the model 700.


That was the only reason??? Were does this news come from?


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Too much debt...I'm sure recalling 7.5 Million rifles didn't help.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

REEL GRIP said:


> Too much debt...I'm sure recalling 7.5 Million rifles didn't help.


That’s not what I ask. The 700 deal has been going on for several years. Was there a new ruling or something that brought this back to the front? The cost of fixing the problem in design was pennies per unit. The last I saw was $15 a unit. There was also estimate of how many would be returned. No small issue but only one of several that is putting Remington in the Red.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I read where they offered a refund or a new rifle.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

The big gun makers have gone, with the big three auto makers. Courprate greed , makeing junk, law suites ect, ect.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

cincinnati said:


> Marlin quality problems & R51 recall, too.


Wasn't Marlin bought by GS?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

REEL GRIP said:


> Remington filled for bankruptcy, do to legal issues over the model 700.


Sandyhook?


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Lazy 8 said:


> Sandyhook?


No, I forget details but there was accidental discharge that killed a family member in a hunting camp. That’s what started the ball rolling. It didn’t help that in company records it was noted as defect and could have been remedies for pennies. I don’t ever put faith in any mechanical device. Any time someone gets shot it’s operator error, or success. When I was young I always loaded 6 in my Ruger Single-6 22lr. One day I fell out of a tree backwards into some brush. I landed on my back as gun went off. Shot through my calf from back to front. A HP bullet,didn’t open because muscles were lax. Still brought tears to my eyes. I didn’t sue Ruger but a guy in Alaska did same thing and won 4.7 Million judgement. This is only place in the world where you get rewarded for being stupid.


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

Funny that Cerberus comes up here. I just finished a book about the downfall of Anchor Hocking Glass in Lancaster. At one time the largest glass container maker in the world and employer of 5000 in Lancaster alone. Cerberus Capital Management is a private equity firm that helped bring them down. There were others before them, Newell and Monomoy, but they all suck the blood and money out of a company. Remington probably will continue to die a slow death.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

We lost Imperial, Rodifer and Fostoria glass back in 80s. They were gutted the same way.


----------



## Frank 45377 (Feb 23, 2020)

Ruger got Marlin when Remmington was parted out. I'm happy about that, maybe the marlin quality will come back to what it was.. I know the customer service will be better.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

It matters not about quality of Marlin. The guns are not going to be made to same specs as JM Marlins. Guns can’t be made of milled parts and sold at prices that people can afford and volume to keep factory working. I have rifles over 100yrs old that have been in use many generations. These new guns with MIM & plastic parts will not be 100yr old heirlooms.


----------



## Frank 45377 (Feb 23, 2020)

Drm50 said:


> It matters not about quality of Marlin. The guns are not going to be made to same specs as JM Marlins. Guns can’t be made of milled parts and sold at prices that people can afford and volume to keep factory working. I have rifles over 100yrs old that have been in use many generations. These new guns with MIM & plastic parts will not be 100yr old heirlooms.


I realize they wont be moving Marlin back to North Haven, But at least fit and finish issues, and customer service will be better. I would rather buy a Ruglin..than a Remlin. I have 2 pre Remlin Model 30s that i wouldnt trad for a new one..


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

If I wanted a Marlin lever I would be looking for used JM. A near mint rifle is better buy than a new one Better gun and investment all around.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

loweman165 said:


> If they can't turn a profit with record gun sales, there's a real problem somewhere.


My bet is on bad magement. Seen it many times


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Lazy 8 said:


> Sandyhook?


Yes, I believe the lawsuits from sandyhook play a bigger roll than people think.


----------

